# .223's?



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I was looking into purchasing a new .223 and was wondering what the difference between a .223 Rem and a .223 Win. I thought it was just the brand name but wanted to double check just to be sure.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

The .223 Remington is the standard .224 caliber cartridge that was introduced in 1954. It was first called the .222 Special, but later took on the .223 Remington name. 
The .223 Winchester is a cartridge based on the Short Mag case that Winchester introduced in 2002. It is quite a bit more potent and one should never try to interchange ammunition or interchange loading data.
Hope this helped, and if you are looking into purchasing one, either is a fine cartridge. 
The .223 Rem. will push a 55 grain bullet at around 3400 fps, while the .223 WSM will propel a 55 grain bullet at just over 4000 fps. Things to consider are the cost per round, which the Remington is one tenth of the price per shot, and the cost of the rifle. Both have a reputation for accuracy, but the .223 WSM has had problems with cracking case necks after 4 or 5 reloadings.
Also to consider are the .22-250 and the .220 Swift. The Swift has an edge in velocity, as when handloaded can fire 55 grain bullets at 4150 fps, while the .22-250 can propel the same weight bullet at 4010. The Swift cartridges cost more though, and have to be trimmed after 4 or 5 reloadings. 
Hope this helped and whichever chambering you decide on will be fun, because that's what it's all about.


----------



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info .17remman. I've shot a .22-250 and .220 Swift and liked both. I just like how the .223 is cheap to shoot with the low recoil. I'm now looking at one made by Savage Arms with one of the accue-trigger deals.


----------

